# Thermal Monocular help



## mattg1500 (Jan 24, 2019)

Looking to get a thermal monocular and its hard to find one since I cant go to a store and compare them. Id like to be under $2000. I was considering the FLIR 320, ATN OTS 384 and the Bering Optics Prodigy. Anyone have experience with any of these of could you recommend another? Thanks!!!


----------



## DrK (Jan 24, 2019)

I got a FLIR for about 5 years now.  Forgot what the exact model but I believe it is a scout.  During the time I bought it there were two models.  One with no magnificaation and another with 2X magnification.  I got the lower model.  It has a range of 300 yards and the better one had 500 or 600 yards.  I am very happy with it for the purpose it was meant for.  I use it mainly for deer hunting and it sure makes it easy walking in before daylight and seeing if they are on your stand or on the way in.  Once sitted you don't have to strain your eyes trying to make out patterns as I slowly wait or the sun.  At dusk is also helps in the same manner.  

I had only one opportunity to try it with hogs about 15-30 minutes after legal shooting time and I saw it come in about 200 yards away and slowly work itself to the feeder.  Used the green light to take a shot when things were in place.

It's been trouble free since.  I'd recommend it again.  I got it from West Marine then and they had a 25% discount that time so it came out at $1500.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 24, 2019)

I don't have any experience with those but I just bought a firestorm handheld a month ago and I love it so far


----------



## mattg1500 (Jan 24, 2019)

just checked out the firestorm. Looks like another FLIR knockoff but the image is nice at native mag.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh yeah I'm sure it is but when I got the chance to buy it for the price I got it at I'll take it. I've already got my money back in memories of the hogs I've watched die through it


----------



## drawedback (Jan 30, 2019)

I bought an armasight predator 336. You can get them for under $2000, its a weapon sight, however it is a really good spotter unit too. You can take the qd mount off, and you can make the crosshairs disappear. The thing I really like about it is if I have a buddy that wants to go, I can always throw the mount back on it and have an extra thermal scope.


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 14, 2019)

The FLIR scopes are great. I would look closely at the lower priced rs weapon mounted scope though. Pretty handy as a handheld, similar resolution, similar price but capable of weapon mounting. We detach our rs scopes for handheld use routinely and with the LaRue mounts they remount with an excellent return to zero. Maybe 1 moa shift, definitely still minute of pig!


----------



## Bongi11 (Apr 12, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> Oh yeah I'm sure it is but when I got the chance to buy it for the price I got it at I'll take it. I've already got my money back in memories of the hogs I've watched die through it


Have you seen the new models? Like the 35mm lens.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 12, 2019)

I saw one somewhere but haven't saw where you can buy one. Do you have one?


----------



## Bongi11 (Apr 12, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> I saw one somewhere but haven't saw where you can buy one. Do you have one?


Im the new importer and yes i do.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 12, 2019)

Pm me the price of one if you don't mind


----------

